# Need help with Hollusion - material & projector light visible



## jendeeda (Oct 30, 2018)

I am doing my first hollusion project... and I don't know what I'm doing wrong. You can see the light from the projector AND the material. I'm going to play around tonight with the brightness and contrast on the projector which a friend suggested. Any other ideas? here is my pic from last nights attempt.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Are you rear projecting? If so and the projector is in the viewing line of sight, you're gonna see it. That setup works best with front projection.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

I would agree with J-Man about the front projection. You'll usually get a hot spot visible from some angle rear projecting.

What's the fabric you're using? That may be contributing to the visibility.


----------



## Helsteeds (Nov 5, 2018)

If your planning to project from the rear you need to get the angle so that the viewer cannot see the projector. I.E mount it up high pointing down or submerged in a hole low down pointing upwards.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't think they are talking about the hot spot. I think they are talking about actually seeing the whole fabric vs seeing empty space around it. 

Normally hollusion material is set up in a door or a window where the edges are against a wall, not next to air. If that were my set up I would find a way to hide the edges of the material with something, potted trees or something maybe...?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Are you using AtmosFear's hollusion material?


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

chachabella said:


> I don't think they are talking about the hot spot. I think they are talking about actually seeing the whole fabric vs seeing empty space around it.
> 
> Normally hollusion material is set up in a door or a window where the edges are against a wall, not next to air. If that were my set up I would find a way to hide the edges of the material with something, potted trees or something maybe...?


Bingo.....


----------



## slcjeeper (Mar 17, 2011)

What kind of projector are you using? Unless it's able to reproduce pure black, you will always get unwanted illumination from the projector.


----------



## JayRock (Mar 21, 2019)

Try to project from the back on an angle. I find that if you try to hide and blend the projection material into its surrounding, then it will help make it disappear. Also, use some colored lights behind the projection, to make it look more translucent. This is what I did with atmosfx projection material, and atmosfx projection software.https://youtu.be/u5lGgPwFcOs
https://youtu.be/q4yGUU4h6qY


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Set your projector right below the screen and point it back, away from the screen. Place a good sized mirror about 3ft in front of the projector and prop it up so the image bounces back onto the screen. This should help with both issues. I did for me anyways, rear projecting onto a frosted shower curtain. You will of course need to adjust the keystone on the projector because reflecting the image at an angle like that is going to do weird things to the frame. 

My setup from last year... 

















You can see how it looks in action in this video...


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Has there been a unanimous decision on material for outdoor hollusion yet ? I used a gray chiffon from Hobby Lobby. It was fine for the hollusion but like the OP I could see the material.










I love Atmos and have bought many projections but in their outdoor projection/hollusion video they make it look like the material is invisible. I have yet to see anyone accomplish that look on their own.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Has there been a unanimous decision on material for outdoor hollusion yet ? I used a gray chiffon from Hobby Lobby. It was fine for the hollusion but like the OP I could see the material.


View attachment 582309


I love Atmos and have bought many projections but in their outdoor projection/hollusion video they make it look like the material is invisible. I have yet to see anyone accomplish that look on their own.


----------



## Ifyoubuildittheywillcome (Aug 20, 2019)

Here is more info click on the link.









Need Advanced Hollusion Projection Advice from those...


I want to do a "open air" Hollusion, meaning just out in the yard. I assume I need to two stakes that I'll paint matte black and then attach the Hollusion matierial to the stacks. On AtmosFX website they say a little bit of ambient light BEHIND the Hollusion screen makes it look better. But...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------

